# Is anyone having heater isues??



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, My girl is has 20,000 + kms. I bought her in March so I've had no reason to use the heater until now. I noticed that when I use the floor option there is heat coming out of the top dash vent,... as if I chose the floor/defrost option. It also has a high pitch squeal when the fan is on 3. Just a stupid question, but is it supposed to come out of the top dash vent? 

Thanks


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

last week my dash was ticking like a clock and i had no control over the vents. I disconnected the battery for a couple minutes and everything works fine now... weird


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think there is a TSB for the HVAC control module to correct poor control of the system. Pretty sure it's a software reflash. 

*Description:* GM: A SOFTWARE PROBLEM IS MAKING THE TEMERATURE CONTROLS POOR AND INACURATE. THERE MAY BE A COUPLE TROUBLE CODES STORED. 2011 CRUZE. *RM

#PI-0433A


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I think there is a TSB for the HVAC control module to correct poor control of the system. Pretty sure it's a software reflash.
> 
> *Description:* GM: A SOFTWARE PROBLEM IS MAKING THE TEMERATURE CONTROLS POOR AND INACURATE. THERE MAY BE A COUPLE TROUBLE CODES STORED. 2011 CRUZE. *RM
> 
> #PI-0433A


awesome thanks!!! I have an appt at my dealer I will take this info. Another stupid question. this TSB wouldnt happen to make my AC compressor make noise when its not on would it?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know if it fixes the noise. I have that noise too and my dealer replaced the compressor but it didn't make any difference. If your dealer reprograms your car and the noise goes away, PLEASE post up a response or send me a PM. 

One other thing that I'd like to know from your experience is about the temperature of the air coming from the vents in the non-A/C mode. If I have my A/C off and drive off in the morning from a cold start with the vents blowing fresh air the temp is pretty cool - basically the same as outside. This lasts indefinitely until I stop. If I stop and go shopping and then drive off the vents blow warm and keep blowing warm for a long time.

So let me know if you get your car fixed and what differences you notice afterward.


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I don't know if it fixes the noise. I have that noise too and my dealer replaced the compressor but it didn't make any difference. If your dealer reprograms your car and the noise goes away, PLEASE post up a response or send me a PM.
> 
> One other thing that I'd like to know from your experience is about the temperature of the air coming from the vents in the non-A/C mode. If I have my A/C off and drive off in the morning from a cold start with the vents blowing fresh air the temp is pretty cool - basically the same as outside. This lasts indefinitely until I stop. If I stop and go shopping and then drive off the vents blow warm and keep blowing warm for a long time.
> 
> So let me know if you get your car fixed and what differences you notice afterward.


I will definately update. My appt isnt til Nov 4th though. Honestly I havent noticed my air temperature. My baby is black so she's usually screeching hot when I get in. Therefore I either put my windows down or turn on the AC. I'll try to take note now that you've pointed that out.


----------



## eel1982 (May 26, 2011)

I've had the same issue. It happened the first time i used the defrost and today. I just turned the car off and on, then it went away. It's only happened twice, and its not winter yet, so I'm not terribly rushed to get it fixed. As soon as that snow falls and it acts up, I will be heading to the dealership.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The thing I hate the most about my heater and AC for that matter is that on high, it sounds like a wind tunnel. Any setting prior to that is almost unnoticeable and you can barely feel it. Blower or switch problems? I have been debating going back to the dealer about it. You guys know what I think about my dealer(not a love relationship here).


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

eel1982 said:


> I've had the same issue. It happened the first time i used the defrost and today. I just turned the car off and on, then it went away. It's only happened twice, and its not winter yet, so I'm not terribly rushed to get it fixed. As soon as that snow falls and it acts up, I will be heading to the dealership.


I have no lack of heat. It's warm and will be welcome once the snow flies, I just wasn't sure if thats the way it was suppose to work or not,... I love my dealer they are the best I've ever SEEN!!!! Cornwallis Chevrolet in New Minas Nova Scotia. I used to have a Civic,.. bought it new and took full advantage of my warranty! lol So I've had much dealler experience. Cornwallis is by far the best ever,... hometown advantage... I drive 200kms, to them just for an oil change.!!  They will fix me up.


----------



## Sassy'11 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry guys for not updating. I took my girl to the dealer, he didnt hear it right away but thats because he didnt have her warm enough. After we drove around a bit, he heard the noise,.. He diagnosed it as the AC Compressor. The noise went away when I turned the AC on. anywho, they replaced the compressor and she is no longer noisey  They also reset my HVAC and all is well


----------



## Zanderdee (Dec 1, 2012)

I just purchased a 2011 Cruze LT on Friday. I've had to stop at the dealer twice and it's only Tuesday and I have had it 5 days. Yesterday the Bluetooth was in some continuous loop of calling the same number for several tries and fails then just got stuck. Today, it is the heat blowing extremely hot even when turned down into the blue and off. The vents themselves get extremely hot to the touch and the steering wheel also does. Tried the AC and that doesn't even come on. It also smells of burning plastic. Unfortunately, they can't look at it until Thursday. Any suggestions, anyone else having this problem?


----------

